# Charlie Murphy- The Dog Whisperer (NSFW-Language) But funny!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw this on another forum! and nearly spit water out of my nose as i was watching this unexpectedly!






:lol: :lol:

Sound quality is low might have to turn it up a bit.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Loved it!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL LOL LOL LOL :becky::becky::biggrin::biggrin:I remember watching charlie murphy on the chappelle show tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
that was so funny! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

ROFL that was great


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg this was so hilarious!


----------

